# iPhone - Hard Lines



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone else been playing this game on their iPhone?

Found it a few days ago, across between snakes and tron - with a few different modes and a fair bit of humour thrown in. Quite addictive as well, especially when it shows your your friends high-scores as a target to beat !!

It's worth everyone of it's 59 pennies IMO.


----------

